# Some naughty ones..WARNING TO Faint hearted



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A young man joined the Army and signed up to be a paratrooper. After weeks of training the young man got to jump out of his first plane. The man watched people ahead of him go and when it was his turn to jump he got scared and sat back down. The troop leader said to the young man, "IF YOU DON''T JUMP OUT OF THIS PLANE I'LL STICK MY DICK UP YOUR ASS!" 
A few weeks later the young man returned home and told his father what happened and he said, "did you jump?" The boy said, "A little at first!"

---------------------------------------------------------

A preacher wanted to raise money for his church and, being told that
there was a fortune in horse racing, decided to purchase one and enter it in the races. However, at the local auction, the going price for horses was so steep that the preacher ended up buying a donkey instead.
He figured that since he had it, he might as well go ahead and enter it in the races. To his surprise, the donkey came in third. The next day the headlines read: "PREACHERS ASS SHOWS"
The preacher was so pleased with the donkey that he entered it in the races again. This time he won! The news read: "PREACHERS ASS OUT IN FRONT"
The bishop of the church saw the headline and was so upset with this kind of publicity that he ordered the preacher not to enter the donkey in another race. The headlines read: "BISHOP SCRATCHES PREACHERS ASS"
This was too much for the Bishop to take, so he ordered the preacher to get rid of the animal. The preacher decided to give it to a nun in a nearby convent. The headlines read: "NUN HAS BEST ASS IN TOWN"
The Bishop fainted. He informed the nun that she would have to dispose of the donkey - so she found a farmer who was willing to buy the animal for $10.00. The headlines read: "NUN PEDDLES ASS FOR TEN BUCKS"
They had to bury the Bishop the next day . . .

--------------------------------------------------------------------

A captain in the foreign legion is transferred to a desert outpost. There he notices an old, seedy looking camel at the back of the barracks and asks his sergeant what the animal is for.
"Well, sir", he says. "We're a fair distance from anywhere, and the men have natural sexual urges. When they do, uh, we have the camel."
"Gosh", says the captain. "Well... if it's good for the men's morale, it's all right with me." The captain soon becomes frustrated himself. Finally he can stand it no longer and tells his sergeant: "Bring in the camel!" The sarge shrugs his shoulders and leads the camel to the captain's quarters. The captain then gets a foot stool and begins to have vigorous sex with the camel. As he steps down, satisfied, he asks the sergeant, "Is that how the enlisted men do it?"
The sergeant, somewhat surprised, replies, "Well, no sir, they usually just use it to ride to the brothel in town."


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ROFLUMBH ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

